# Food Grade Hydrogen Peroxide



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

Didn't want to steal goatershubby's post so am starting a new one. The post went to talking about food grade hydrogen peroxide. I went to a guys farm the other day to buy some chickens. He was very into treating things naturally. We were talking and he stated that he put food grade hydrogen peroxide in all his animals water. I asked why? He stated that it oxygenated blood, which cuts down on cancer, he doesn't have to worm his goats (which by the way looked healthy), etc. (can't remember all the reasons, plus he had didn't have my Texan draw. So had hard time understanding everything) Please don't think I am not going to worm my goats or am saying for anybody to not worm their goats. Just trying to figure out if anyone has ever heard/benefited from this. He also had enough land and $ to have all these pastures to rotate goats every time it rains. Which I'm sure cuts down on the worms. I really don't need another thing to add to my list of ingredients to feed or chores to do. :crazy But if it would be as beneficial as he made it sound, I will add it. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Oh, he said that you buy this stuff at health food stores. ie. whole foods

Wendy


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Where was this guy at??


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep it is good stuff but don't think it is for feeding goats and worm control. I use it all the time for other things. like disinfection and cleaning. 

Also a word of caution here. Depending on the strength he uses this stuf will burn the daylights out of you and the goats throat and gut so don't be going and getting some from the health food store and not know what strength you need it diluted to.
the stuf sold in a grocery store or drug store you can drink and won't hurt you. but the strength in the health food stores varies


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't think it is for worm control either. I do know that it will induce vomiting in a dog if you ever need to do that. (ask me how I know :crazy)
Theresa


----------



## hamilton40 (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is a website on it. A lot of interesting reading on it. It has amounts to use for everything you can imagine and then some.

http://www.momentum98.com/peroxide.html

Clay


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

The guy was over in Spring. I think, he put 3 drops in 1 gallon of water. I'm perfectly happy not adding another chore. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something that could really be a help. 

Very interesting about the dog. Do I want to know how you know that?

Wendy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

It isn't going to hurt anything at 3 drops per gal and sure won't burn but don't know as it will work on worms. but might help all the more reason for regular fecal checks.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Sounds a bit like Basic H...? I've heard of folks using it for worms. Or Miracle Mineral Supplement??? I think that's the same concept...?


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow! Thanks, Clay! I really can't believe it can help in so many different ways. I'm guessing that the hydrogen peroxide is just boosting the goats health in his herd. Better health is keeping their bodies better able to handle the worm load. I like the idea that it cut on the amount of food they eat.

I also wouldn't mind trying to add it to the things we drink. 

Thanks again, Wendy


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Do you have an email or website for the guy??? I be interested in hearing his take on it. I like to look into "natural care" from people that are doing it.


----------



## goatershubby (Jun 20, 2008)

Just in case you didn't catch it on the other post, we get ours from Guardian of Eden www.dfwx.com/h2o2products.html It isn't cheap, but it seems to be the most reasonable place to get it. We never had any luck finding at health food stores, or anywhere else in the Houston area.


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks, for the info. I thought he told me whole foods. Did you all already try there? Just wondering if it would be cheaper? 

Wendy


----------



## goatershubby (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't think we tried Whole Foods, let us know if you find it there!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I take it like Basic H the majic wand is included?  No but seriously did you ask him what worms he fights in his herd and if he fecaled. Lots of folks goats look really good in the beginning...oh and the ones that are still alive later on look great to  Vicki


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

I have heard that using Hydrogen Peroxide in dairy cattle's water reduces their somatic cell count.


----------

